# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > آموزش: سایت مقاله دانلود کنید

## fakhravari

با سلام
یه وب سایت مقاله با Visual Studio فریم ورک 4 زبان #C دیتابیس sql2005

http://prozheha.com/ArticleInfo.aspx?ID=8
از حالت رایگان خارج شد.

----------


## fakhravari

سایت بالا رو آپلود کردم روی این هاست.
http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/Default.aspx

----------


## ERIKA

سلام
با تشکر از برنامه ای که گذاشتید...
فقط یک موردی هست این که وقتی برنامه را اجرا میکنم چنین خطایی داره

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)


؟؟

----------


## fakhravari

ضمیمه شد                     .

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> سایت بالا رو آپلود کردم روی این هاست.
> http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/Default.aspx


 دوست عزیز custom error vو تو وب کانفیگ درست کن چون سایتت خطا داره و الان من دارم خطاشو میبینم که تو اتصال به بانک مشکل داره

----------


## fakhravari

> دوست عزیز custom error vو تو وب کانفیگ درست کن چون سایتت خطا داره و الان من دارم خطاشو میبینم که تو اتصال به بانک مشکل داره


 چون من این سایت برای تست گذاشتم و بیشتر سمپل های خودم روش تست میکنم

----------


## fakhravari

*ورژن 2 سایت*  *امکانات جدید* 
  امتیاز دهی به      پست ها  ارسال نظر برای      هر پست  محاسبه تعداد رای      و تعداد نظرات برای هر پست  نظر سنجی  ارسال پیام بین      کاربران سایت  مدیریت کاربران        ممبرشیپ  ارسال کلمه عبور      به ایمیل کاربران  پیاده سازی Paging     در صفحات به صورت Ajax  فایل منیجر Ajax  حل مشکل ی-ک به صورت عربی  غیر فعال کردن امکان دانلود فایل      در صورت کلیک از بیرون سایت 
 کامپوننت استفاده شده > *Telerik - CKEditor -  PollControl  - FixFarsiCharsModule  -   Fakhravary*   * 
از حالت رایگان خارج شد
ورژن 1:* http://prozheha.com/ArticleInfo.aspx?ID=8
*ورژن 2 : تماس با مدیریت 09173700916
*
                اسکریپت در صورت نیاز   به دلیل اینکه حجم دیتابیس کمی زیاد و همراه بودن DLL ها کمی حجم فایل برنامه برای دانلود زیاد شده است
*برای استفاده از پروژه این اسمبلی را از وب کنفیگ حذف کنید*
    <compilation debug="true" targetFramework="4.0">
      <assemblies>
        <add assembly="System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
        <add assembly="System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
        <add assembly="System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>


از اینجا
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report.Web, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Base, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report.Design, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Controls, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Editor, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Design, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
تا اینجا

      </assemblies>
    </compilation>

----------


## neda555

ممنون آقای فخر آوری لطف کردید ولی لینک دانلود مشکل داره

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون آقای فخر آوری لطف کردید ولی لینک دانلود مشکل داره


 سلام
نه دوستان دانلود کردن مشکلی نداره.
امروز persiangig یکم ترافیکش زیاد شده

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
 قصد دارم گزارش گیری با Stimulsoft Reports.Net  2011.3 برای شما دوستان اموزش بدم *اگر وقت آزاد بیارم*.

 در باره این برنامه بگم که خیلی محیط کاربر پسندی  داره و کار با اون خیلی راحت است.
 برای مثال به این صفحه بروید و خروجی های گزارش را  ببینید
http://fakhravary.somee.com/Test/Default8.aspx

----------


## naser_feb8646

دوست عزیز ممنون
فقط برنامه به کامپوننت stimul گیر میده و میگه که وجود نداره

----------


## fakhravari

> دوست عزیز ممنون
> فقط برنامه به کامپوننت stimul گیر میده و میگه که وجود نداره



    <compilation debug="true" targetFramework="4.0">
      <assemblies>
        <add assembly="System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
        <add assembly="System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
        <add assembly="System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
 
 
از اینجا
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report.Web, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Base, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Report.Design, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Controls, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Editor, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
        <add assembly="Stimulsoft.Design, Version=2011.3.1200.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=EBE6666CBA19647A"/>
تا اینجا
 حذف
      </assemblies>
    </compilation>


__________
در ورژن بعدی
برنامه درست فقط Next Page کارنمینه ، عکس ضمیمه رو ببین.


http://a-velayat.com/test/Default8.aspx

----------


## saeedgharedaghi

> با سلام
>  قصد دارم گزارش گیری با Stimulsoft Reports.Net  2011.3 برای شما دوستان اموزش بدم *اگر وقت آزاد بیارم*.
> 
>  در باره این برنامه بگم که خیلی محیط کاربر پسندی  داره و کار با اون خیلی راحت است.
>  برای مثال به این صفحه بروید و خروجی های گزارش را  ببینید
> http://fakhravary.somee.com/Test/Default8.aspx


ممنون دوست عزیز ، بی صبرانه منتظرم

----------


## fakhravari

دست تقدیر به سایت somee.com هم رسید .
فیلتر شدنت را به جامعه برنامه نویسی تسلیت عرض می نمایم.

----------


## monika

چرا سایت فیلتر شد؟

----------


## mohsen22

ممنون بابت زحمت شما. ببخشید برای رفع این خطا چه کنم؟

Line 9:  using System.Web.UI.Design.WebControls;

Source File: e:\programming\Home_Books\App_Code\CompressedViewS  tatePage.cs    Line: 9

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون بابت زحمت شما. ببخشید برای رفع این خطا چه کنم؟
> 
> Line 9:  using System.Web.UI.Design.WebControls;
> 
> Source File: e:\programming\Home_Books\App_Code\CompressedViewS  tatePage.cs    Line: 9


 این CompressedViewStatePage یک کلاس که حجمViewStatePage   را کم میکنه.
اگر خطا میده 

public partial class _Default : CompressedViewStatePage //System.Web.UI.Page جای گذین کنید.

----------


## fakhravari

لینک *برای دانلود ورژن 2 سایت کلیک کنید 

*   والا نیمدونوم چرا فیلتر شده و بسته شده.

----------


## rezawili

دوست عزیز من تو سایت http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/Wether.aspx وقی روی لینک آب و هوا کلیک میکنم صفحه کلا refresh نمیشه فقط وسط سایت تغییر میکنه .چه طور میشه اینکارو انجام داد و چطوری میشه برام توضیح بدی؟

----------


## fakhravari

ابدیت پنل            :چشمک:

----------


## rezawili

میشه بگین به چه صورت؟یه راهنمایی کنین!

----------


## fakhravari

> میشه بگین به چه صورت؟یه راهنمایی کنین!


 استفاده از ابدیت پنل که دیگه خیلی ساده است. :ناراحت:

----------


## asemaneiran

سلام
دوست عزیز اقای فخراوری من سایتی که قرار دادید گرفتم اما موقع اجرا یه عالمه خطای اینکه اسکریپت وجود نداره رو میده
چکار کنم بتونم اجراش رو ببینم 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
(اسکریپت رو گرفتم اما بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم...)

----------


## asemaneiran

> سلام
> دوست عزیز اقای فخراوری من سایتی که قرار دادید گرفتم اما موقع اجرا یه عالمه خطای اینکه اسکریپت وجود نداره رو میده
> چکار کنم بتونم اجراش رو ببینم 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
> (اسکریپت رو گرفتم اما بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم...)


سلام
کسی نیست جوابم رو بده؟؟/

----------


## fakhravari

ويژال 2010اسكريپت ديتابيس هم كه هست. بعد از درست كردن ديتابيس در sql ادرس دهي كانكشن استرينگ در web config درست كنمگفتم كه در وب كانفيگ اون قسمت اسمبلي هاي اسليموت در بياري.نياز به كامپوننت هاي تلريك داره كه در برنامه هست.ديگه نيازي نيست.
مورد خاصي نيست

----------


## محمدجواد67

سلام چطوری میتونم کدهای این قسمت رو ببینم

----------


## meisam3322

> دوست عزیز من تو سایت http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/Wether.aspx وقی روی لینک آب و هوا کلیک میکنم صفحه کلا refresh نمیشه فقط وسط سایت تغییر میکنه .چه طور میشه اینکارو انجام داد و چطوری میشه برام توضیح بدی؟


از Ajax و جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام چطوری میتونم کدهای این قسمت رو ببینم


 سايت مپ است كه به يه تري وصل شده.
يه تنظيمي در وب كانفيگ داره.
اطلاعات وسط هم كه پروفايل كاربر است.

----------


## mor_zia

آقای فخرآوری
من با همه راهنماییهایی که شما کردین نتونستم مشکل قسمت ریست کردن رمز عبور کاربران رو برطرف کنم.
خواستم اگه امکان داره یه بررسی بکنین، و یه راهنمایی بکنین که اگه دوستای دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو دارن بتونن حلش کنن

در حال حاضر وقتی تو قسمت فراموشی رمز ، نام کاربری وارد بشه ، یه ایمیل واسش ارسال میشه
ولی وقتی روی لینک مربوطه تو ایمیل کلیک میشه وارد یک صفحه تو سایت میشه که یک دکمه resset password داره، با کلیک رو این دکمه فقط یک error میده

مرسی

----------


## fakhravari

> آقای فخرآوری
> من با همه راهنماییهایی که شما کردین نتونستم مشکل قسمت ریست کردن رمز عبور کاربران رو برطرف کنم.
> خواستم اگه امکان داره یه بررسی بکنین، و یه راهنمایی بکنین که اگه دوستای دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو دارن بتونن حلش کنن
> 
> در حال حاضر وقتی تو قسمت فراموشی رمز ، نام کاربری وارد بشه ، یه ایمیل واسش ارسال میشه
> ولی وقتی روی لینک مربوطه تو ایمیل کلیک میشه وارد یک صفحه تو سایت میشه که یک دکمه resset password داره، با کلیک رو این دکمه فقط یک error میده
> 
> مرسی


 سلام
من خدمت سربازیم شیراز > مرکز زرهی 
دسترسی ندارم به سیستم شاید ماهی 1 بار .
نمیتونم برسی کنم.
موارد رسیت پسورد در ممبرشیپ برسی کنید

----------


## em_bsi

درود بر شما و همت والایتان جناب فخراوری

----------


## mojtaba-2010

سلام
مقالات ISI  + ترجمه و پایان نامه را میتوانید از وب سایت زیر دانلود کنید

http://banke-maghalat.ir/

----------


## mahsa69

سلام

آقای فخرآوری درباره ی persianDate ای که در سایتتون استفاده کردید یک توضیحی میدید..

----------


## mahsa69

اگه جایی از سایتتون به طور مشخص از این  pesiandate استفاده کردید میگید کجای پروژتون هست که کدشو ببینم..یکم گشتم پیدا نکردم

----------


## fakhravari

من منظور شما نمیگیرم.
هدف شما تبدیل تاریخ است؟
اگه هست که در dll میتونید راحت فراخونی کنید اگر سورس میخواهید راحت به یه سرچ میتونید کلاس پرشین کلندر پیدا کنید در web

----------


## mojtaba-2010

مقالات isi 

بهمراه ترجمه

پایان نامه و....

سیستم كامل پاسخگويي بر اساس VM براي تحلیل حملات و ترمیم و بازسازی سیستم ها + متن انگلیسی

حفاظت از عوامل تلفن همراه از حملات پخش خارجی + متن انگلیسی

کانال ارتباطی ایمن IDSودیواره آتش (اصطلاح) مبتنی بر SSL + متن انگلیسی

قوانین استفلاده ازامضای دیجیتال درتامین امنیت اینترنت بانکی:برخی شواهد اولیه ازمالزی

دل سازيOPNET وتجزيه وتحليل شبكههاي سازماني وساختارهاي امنيتي

کاهش حملات OSD با تنظیم QOS + متن انگلیسی

بهینه سازی آن لاین کنترل کننده ماشین توسط الگوریتم ژنتیک با استفاده از سابقه جستجو

www.banke-maghalat.ir

----------


## fakhravari

تو دهنت / دهن سرویس

----------


## haamidd

جناب آقای فخاری وقتی من سایت رو run میکنم همچین ارروری میده
لطف میکنید اگه من رو راهنمایی کنید

Screenshot (2).jpg

----------


## haamidd

آقای فخرآوری لطفا یه لطفی به ما بکن لطفا!!! :)

----------

